# RISP?



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Got my letter from RISP, anyone else making an appearence down there for Oct?


----------



## beau (May 2, 2002)

Ya Ill be there, see what happens.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

You know, half the fun in going is watching all the people that didnt follow instructions being sent right home before even taking the damn test.


----------

